
Marge-bot for GitLab keeps master always green - bostik
https://smarketshq.com/marge-bot-for-gitlab-keeps-master-always-green-6070e9d248df
======
sytse
Nice! At GitLab we're considering this in [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/issues/4176](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/4176)

~~~
aschmolck
Yes, it would be nice to have something like this working out of the box; it
has made an enormously positive contribution to our workflow.

